# Diet on non training days



## davidmackay (May 6, 2013)

What do you guys eat on non-training days? I've read that some people cut back on carbs and increase fats (maintaining the same calories). Others just eat the same as they do on training days. Thoughts?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

This all depends on your goals mate.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

just eat the same


----------



## davidmackay (May 6, 2013)

ok - so it's as simple as: bulking = same diet, cutting = drop the carbs?


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

As above depends on diet

as I'm cutting i just cut the carbs by 10-20%, leave it at that: don't need as many calories as I'm not doing as much work.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

this is when you grow out of the gym,so no point in cutting back i think,you wont put on unessecery weight if your diet is right,after all this is what a post workout shake is also used for,helps replace burnt up cals used during your workout.just dont have extra shake


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

davidmackay said:


> ok - so it's as simple as: bulking = same diet, cutting = drop the carbs?


No its not as simple as that. It all depends on your goals.


----------



## davidmackay (May 6, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> No its not as simple as that. It all depends on your goals.


what other goals are there? surely you are either bulking or cutting?


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

I just keep mine the same, your body doesn't work it's food in take on a 24hr schedule, takes day for it to digest so its pointless to eat less one day and more the other day


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

davidmackay said:


> What do you guys eat on non-training days? I've read that some people cut back on carbs and increase fats (maintaining the same calories). Others just eat the same as they do on training days. Thoughts?


You dont state what your goals are?


----------



## davidmackay (May 6, 2013)

my goals are are surely the same as everyone else - build muscle without fat!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

No they are not the same as everyone else. Some people bulk to obtain extra muscle then cut to see what they have achieved. its not that simple .


----------



## davidmackay (May 6, 2013)

it's like pulling teeth


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

No its more painful than that to get comp ready.


----------

